# "Hang in there Kitty ! Help is on the way ! "



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is a moribund Marx Jaguar blue # 12 with broken A & B posts that said "Help me" at the last HO-LI show.I got it as part of a good 2 for $5 with a Atlas '32 Ford junk body.
this is not new to me as the orange #2 car shows.That one now runs on a Aurora T-Jet 500 chassis.
Every thing is in place to get this broken Kitty back in the groove, the AW T-Jet 500 chassis , the Marx Jaguar glass that I recently molded in black + screws & pin.
Just need to get the body restored & modified for the AW chassis.


"Hang in there Kitty ! Daddy is gonna set it all right !"

Who's your Daddy ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Always nice when someone takes in a stray!!*

Way to go nursing that poor kitty back to health!! Judging by the looks of her "kin", she's in good hands!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice kitty!!

UtherJoe


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Progress so far........The canvas is now blank*

Well the car has been " E-L-Oed " and is ready for the A & B piller fabrication work & modification ( just some dremeling on the F & R body posts & wheelwell work) to fit the AW T-Jet chassis.


Neal:dude:

PS : Did they (MARX) have these in any color other than puke green ?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see the progress. "Here Kitty Kitty"


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Better keep that kitty in the house I've been known to steal a few (playing poker)!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So far so good. Just keep posting the resto pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*More progress*

The A & B Pillar's have been repaired & the post's & body modified to fit the AW T-jet chassis.I converted the chassis to old style stock wheels. I find it good to repace the rear axle with a MMT+ axle* as they are that much thicker than original Aurora & compensate better as the crown gear hole is always that much wider after removing the original wider rear "Tuff Ones" axle(These are great to recycle when converting an AW chassis to Hot ROd specifcation using original Aurora hot rod hub & tires).
:thumbsup: Now just have to send her to the paint shop !



Neal:dude:


* At least there is some use for those Ol' Dunder+ old "Smokers" !


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

If you take some from column(post) A and some from B you get eggrolls (RRR wheels) right??? :jest:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*What color ?*

OK guy's all is done except the painting.Assembled car runs great on the track too !
Any suggestions AFA color & decals are concerned before she goes to the paint shop? :thumbsup:I appreciate your input !

Who's yer Daddy ? 

Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

BRG? 

Maybe Royal Blue?

Black metallic?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Royal blue sounds good... Cobalt blue sound good too..


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Back from the Dead : The Fierce Cat Roars Again !*

She's now done & complete ! Decals thanks to Parma & Slotrod65.
Repro tinted Glass courtesy of Abramson Motor Co.'s HO Heritage Parts Div. Labor by our Restoration Div.Chassis from Auto World.Paint is Testor's MM #1972 Blue Angel Blue. Thanks to all for their input & viewing !


Neal:dude:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Neal, Blue Angels Blue is a good choice - this one looks she will fly! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Blue Angel blue looks sweet!! Nice job from the detailing dept.!! I've always liked rally stripes like those!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice job!!!

UtherJoe


----------

